# info needed=alabama



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Going to gulf shores in Alabama in the middle of feburary and I would like to try fishing any suggestions?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Toke the party boat out right there at the bridge over to Perdido key.Reasonable price, caught a decent amount of fish. Don't remember the name but it, was in Orange Beach, highway 182, Alabama Point, right before Perdido Pass.

Make sure you hit the Florabama when you are there.


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Surf fishing is good. Pompano and whiting and nice red fish. Good spanish mackerel off the wall by orange beach over pass and the state park pier This will 30 years I've been goin there. I don't know it all but have a goo program for that area.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

stickman1978 said:


> Toke the party boat out right there at the bridge over to Perdido key.Reasonable price, caught a decent amount of fish. Don't remember the name but it, was in Orange Beach, highway 182, Alabama Point, right before Perdido Pass.
> 
> Make sure you hit the Florabama when you are there.


Was probably Zeke's Lady. Went out on it this past August and we caught some big snapper. Biggest was around 15 pounds and lost one even bigger. He put everyone on big red snapper. It was about a 2 hr. trip out, 2 to 3 hours of fishing and 2 hr.s back in and only cost $65 a person which is a bargain! Considering the price per pound of red snapper, we actually came out ahead $ wise. Basically a free trip.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds like you did good. I think we only caught Trigger fish and I think they were called Ruby Red Lips or something like that. They tasted good.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

If you get out on a party boat, try to get a spot at the stern, that's where the regulars congregate. Watch out for the fishing pool as I suspect some captains pass on "secret" info to the regulars to allow them to know the correct depth for the big uns, based on reading the graphs.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

stickman1978 said:


> Sounds like you did good. I think we only caught Trigger fish and I think they were called Ruby Red Lips or something like that. They tasted good.


Yeah, we must have hit it just right because I was really surprised by the numbers of big snapper caught. Probably depends on which bottom spots the capt. hits that day too. My brother had gone out a month earlier and they caught very few red snapper and triggers but a bunch of b-liners, which are smaller snappers but very good eating too.


----------

